# Heavier springs for edge zero?



## Shredderboy1658 (Jun 6, 2013)

So, I have an edge zero on my rg1527z and the stock springs are not heavy enough with the gauge string I have on it 10, 13, 17, 30,42, 54, 74 in Drop A. I am unable to adjust the tremolo until it is flush with the body. Basically, do they make heavier springs I can put on my edge zero? I know that you can replace the springs on a regular double locking trem, but since the zero system is different I need help!


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 6, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> So, I have an edge zero on my rg1527z and the stock springs are not heavy enough with the gauge string I have on it 10, 13, 17, 30,42, 54, 74 in Drop A. I am unable to adjust the tremolo until it is flush with the body. Basically, do they make heavier springs I can put on my edge zero? I know that you can replace the springs on a regular double locking trem, but since the zero system is different I need help!




I'm not quite sure about this, but ibanez made some heavy gauge springs for zero resistance bridge. Maybe they're compatible with edge zero too? The product number is 2SUX5BA005 (this one was made for egen, i think) at ibanezrules.com

Also there's a heavy set for 7-stringers, it's 2SUX5BA007 on the same site. Maybe you should confirm the compatibility with Rich Harris?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 6, 2013)

I didn't need any special strings when I had one in a prestige S, I guess you just fouled up the setup. No biggie, but are you xperienced with floating vibratos ? If not, check a floyd rose tuning tutorial, same goes for the zeros. All else failing, block the trem level, tune and adjust it level again if it moves after unblocking. Make sure the wheel is roughly in the middle when you block it.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jun 7, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I didn't need any special strings when I had one in a prestige S, I guess you just fouled up the setup. No biggie, but are you xperienced with floating vibratos ? If not, check a floyd rose tuning tutorial, same goes for the zeros. All else failing, block the trem level, tune and adjust it level again if it moves after unblocking. Make sure the wheel is roughly in the middle when you block it.



I've had multiple guitars with floating tremolos, OFRs, edge 2s, so yes I am experienced with them. I have the wheel adjusted as far towards the neck as it can go for maximum tension. The string tension is just greater than the spring tension when the springs are fully tightened.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 7, 2013)

Sometimes you just gotta start over and let the springs reset. Something on spring tension: After a certain point the more you pull a spring the weaker it gets. That means that your springs exert less pull on your block when claw is fully tightened.


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Jun 7, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> So, I have an edge zero on my rg1527z and the stock springs are not heavy enough with the gauge string I have on it 10, 13, 17, 30,42, 54, 74 in Drop A. I am unable to adjust the tremolo until it is flush with the body. Basically, do they make heavier springs I can put on my edge zero? I know that you can replace the springs on a regular double locking trem, but since the zero system is different I need help!



Buy some Gotoh Power Spring Set.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 8, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> 10, 13, 17, *30,42, 54, 74 *


 
Figures in bold is why. I mean a .054 for E? Why? That what many players use for C or B


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 8, 2013)

I use a 50 for E. Some players like higher tension. Nothing wrong with that. 

The Gotoh power spring set will do what you are looking for.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know if these fit or not but 

Heavy Duty Noiseless Springs [FU-HD-NS-RD] - $14.95 : FU-TONE.COM, OFFICIAL BIG BLOCK PERFORMANCE UPGRADES FOR YOUR GUITAR!

I can tell you that compared to my stock springs, they are stiff. I have two in my one edge pro guitar and they are too stiff.


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 8, 2013)

The trem was edge zero, which has two smaller springs. Those normal floyd springs don't fit at all.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jarmake said:


> I'm not quite sure about this, but ibanez made some heavy gauge springs for zero resistance bridge. Maybe they're compatible with edge zero too? The product number is 2SUX5BA005 (this one was made for egen, i think) at ibanezrules.com
> 
> Also there's a heavy set for 7-stringers, it's 2SUX5BA007 on the same site. Maybe you should confirm the compatibility with Rich Harris?
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes, ask rich at Ibanez rules. If he says they don't fit though then you're SOL I think. =/


----------



## Gram negative (Jun 8, 2013)

My Edge Zero on my Premium RG927 came with a set of springs made for higher tension. Did yours? Are those the ones you are using?

If not, then PM me. I can send you my set. I dont use them, because I use Daddario 9's on my guitars. I used the high tension spring set once, when I switched over to Daddario 10's. With the 10's set, the tension wheel was in the middle. So it sounds like thats what you need?


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Figures in bold is why. I mean a .054 for E? Why? That what many players use for C or B



It was just in the 8 string set and I didn't want to be opening up several packs of springs, I wanted to use that whole package.


----------

